# The Geo Dream is on the homestretch.



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

You diehards know the background and the famous bikestand, now meet my race frame.Should be built up and ready for shipment on Tuesday.It's a 61cm with the Force fork.Going to be built up with Campag record 10v. with the carbon cranks. It will also have the Deda bar and stem,SLR saddle,Elite carbon Pateo cages,Ksyrium SL wheels with the Pro Race tyres and titanium/ carbon Time RSX pedals. This bike will be sick!


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Starting to take shape.*

Can't wait to get this bike!!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

*SPINDAWG,**

That looks  awesome! Congratulations. That's from Mr. Perry's right?

That's nice that they even painted the fork for you. They look best that way. About your black background on the main triangle, did you request that, or do they paint them that way now? I would be interested in something like that. thanks.

Congratulations,
Tshirt *


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thanks for the kind comments.*

they leave the carbon on the stays unpainted for the most part with this particular scheme and type of frame.If you notice with the C40's with this scheme they don't put quite as much paint on them and let alot of the carbon shine through. The ti frames have paint throughout the frame and even on the stays.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

SPINDAWG said:


> You diehards know the background and the famous bikestand, now meet my race frame.Should be built up and ready for shipment on Tuesday.It's a 61cm with the Force fork.Going to be built up with Campag record 10v. with the carbon cranks. It will also have the Deda bar and stem,SLR saddle,Elite carbon Pateo cages,Ksyrium SL wheels with the Pro Race tyres and titanium/ carbon Time RSX pedals. This bike will be sick!


Looks fantastic. 

How long has this been though? Wasn't it supposed to be 6 weeks? And weren't you and I talking about this back in February?


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*That hurts*

I am bummed that there isn't a 59cm LX11 hanging that back wall... I ordered in January and am still waiting...


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Original estimate was 8wks.*



terry b said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> How long has this been though? Wasn't it supposed to be 6 weeks? And weren't you and I talking about this back in February?


Went with this particular frame because of the quick turnout. The factory drug their feet and it took them 4mos. to basically paint a frame. Nothing slow however on Mike's end,he picked up the frame last week and has gotten in position to build the frame this past weekend which is a holiday weekend there as well. Mr. Perry is definately topnotch in my book.

Toast keep your fingers crossed,he picked up 67 frames from the factory this last trip so there is still hope for you. He told me that he has to build up 47 of them. I was just fortunate enough to be one of the first clients to get his bike built reasonably quick.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Nice*

That is hands down my favorite paint job of all time. I've been keeping an eye on e-bay for a 56cm C-40 GEO for months!


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thanks man,I've always admired yours as well!*



oneslowmofo said:


> That is hands down my favorite paint job of all time. I've been keeping an eye on e-bay for a 56cm C-40 GEO for months!


In fact, I've saved both your nags in my pictures and that includes the one that got away from you unfortunately.You really do outfit them quite nicely! I have to agree with you that the C40's with this scheme are a jewel in the rough and would be very hard to locate,a C40 in good condition that is! Good luck in your venture however!


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*Way Cool*



SPINDAWG said:


> Toast keep your fingers crossed,he picked up 67 frames


Turns out that one is an 59cm LX11!
The factory makes me wonder. They gave him 60+ frames with no papers or anything. So, he has to sort through them and figure out what they are, and who they go to.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice one bud*

Spindawg- your cup runneth over. Because of the move back to the States, I haven't been posting as much. I assume this one's in addition to the C50? Looks nice. I see that Trial-Tir in their wisdom has cut out the GEO paint. What a bunch of idiots. Mike told me that the biggest impediment in Colnago's business was the paint. Not enough artisans around to do the work.

Good luck. Curious to see what you think of the ride vs the carbon.

Regards


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*What's up Boner!*



boneman said:


> Spindawg- your cup runneth over. Because of the move back to the States, I haven't been posting as much. I assume this one's in addition to the C50? Looks nice. I see that Trial-Tir in their wisdom has cut out the GEO paint. What a bunch of idiots. Mike told me that the biggest impediment in Colnago's business was the paint. Not enough artisans around to do the work.
> 
> Good luck. Curious to see what you think of the ride vs the carbon.
> 
> Regards


Your lack of posting has been noticed since coming back to the states,what gives?Are you getting alot of riding in, since moving back? I would imagine that the weather cooperates a little better here than the U.K..

Yea,this next nag will brother the C50. It will probably be my last bike for a couple of years as this will be my 5th bike and the room they are held up in will become a nursery for our second child that is due the 1st of Nov. and I promised the wife I would slow up.

Since aquiring the Pinarello Prince last year I've aquired the taste for a little more feedback and chatter from the road than I get from the all carbon bikes,I'm not a big fan of muting everything out.This is part of the reason I equiped all the bikes with the Deda bars and stem. 

The original estimate for the wait on the frame was 8wks. making the frame more enticing,but it turned into 16wks.I would imagine this scheme to be a real bottlenecker but nothing such as this.I checked on the status today and it should arrive on the 6th and will post pics then and hopefully a ride report as well.If it rides anything like the Prince,I will be a happy man,because that bike is a blast to ride and if it doesn't,I can always throw the Hyperon hoops on it and level out the ride quality.See ya Boney!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I hear you on the muting*

I took the C40 out the other day after not riding it for 6 months. The ride's like buttah! I've be doing most of my riding on my Tecnos and in the last few months, a Merckx EX Ti frame. The roads here are in crap condition so the Merckx has been nice. In fact, I just installed a Colnago Force fork (supposedly Y Popovych's) on the bike replacing my standby ITM Millenium carbon noodle.

This may be hard to believe but the road's in the UK are in better condition. No doubt due to the lack of freezing termperatures playing havoc with the blacktop.

Been busy getting the house sorted out, upgrading my stereo (I'm a hard core tube amplifier person and have spent the last 90 days tube rolling my amps to match my new speakers), selling excess inventory on EBay like my Litespeed Vortex, visiting family and friends and working like a dog. Not on the computer as much now that I've got the stereo set up and also not traveling as much for pleasure since leaving Europe.

After spending about 3 weeks off the bike, I'm getting in about 100-150 miles each week but the terrain's different. I've gone from pancake flat to pathetically dropping into the 42/26. In fact, I just bought a 40 and a 39 chain ring for my Corrado and C40. I can't climb like in the past.

Let me know what you think of the new ride when it comes.




SPINDAWG said:


> Your lack of posting has been noticed since coming back to the states,what gives?Are you getting alot of riding in, since moving back? I would imagine that the weather cooperates a little better here than the U.K..
> 
> Yea,this next nag will brother the C50. It will probably be my last bike for a couple of years as this will be my 5th bike and the room they are held up in will become a nursery for our second child that is due the 1st of Nov. and I promised the wife I would slow up.
> 
> ...


----------

